# formatting with Word



## mrhnau (Aug 3, 2006)

Just had a problem with word, dealing with formatting of periods. From my understanding, each little period is reduced to a very small space. Is there a way to get all letter (including punctuation) to fit into a normal space? I'm trying to write a table of contents, and no matter what I'm doing, it remains unaligned.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, that just depends on which font you are using.  Some keep the same width for each character, others adjust it.

However if I am guessing right and you are looking for a dotted line your approach is not the best for the job.  Use indents, either a bunch of tabs or if you want to be "correct" set the tab spacing to move to where you want it.  Select the blank space and give it a dotted underline, then it's nicely aligned and if you make corrections to your TOC it doesn't screw up your layout again.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 3, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yes, that just depends on which font you are using.  Some keep the same width for each character, others adjust it.
> 
> However if I am guessing right and you are looking for a dotted line your approach is not the best for the job.  Use indents, either a bunch of tabs or if you want to be "correct" set the tab spacing to move to where you want it.  Select the blank space and give it a dotted underline, then it's nicely aligned and if you make corrections to your TOC it doesn't screw up your layout again.



preliminary tests seem to show that working  ty ty!


----------

